# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Drenaje >  Berlin, la ciudad de las tuberías rosas y azules

## Jonasino

> En el cenagoso Berlín, los festivos conductos que liberan del agua los cimientos de los edificios sirven de hilo para una ruta turística





> Tuberías. Por encima de nuestras cabezas o a ras de suelo, surcando el cielo o masticando el polvo, tuberías serpiente que van a dar a un canal, o al río (que es el morir), gruesas o finas, retorcidas o tiesas, telarañas tendidas entre los ángulos de las casas, dobles o triples, infinitas: rosas. Cualquiera que llegue a Berlín empieza a notar una presencia, al principio muda, cada vez más perceptible, hasta que el chip se enciende, ya no se ve otra cosa y surge la pregunta: ¿pero qué son esas tuberías rosas por todas partes? Rosas. Sí, las tuberías de la ciudad que una vez tuvo al mundo en un puño son, en su gran mayoría (también las hay azules o rojas) de color rosa chicle.
> 
> Y como la historia de la ardilla que podía recorrer la península Ibérica de árbol en árbol, sin necesidad de pisar el suelo, cuando España era un vergel (o eso dice la fábula), proponemos aquí un recorrido por Berlín, en este caso saltando de obra en obra, de tubería en tubería, sin necesidad de tocar tierra. Con esta excusa, nos detendremos junto a varios de los edificios emblemáticos de la ciudad, escogidos al azar, sin más motivo que el de estar próximos a una obra. Y es que, como las tuberías rosas, los edificios de Berlín no solo son edificios, sino manifiesto, provocación o rebeldía, memoria, campo de batalla, y hay tanto donde escoger que uno es libre de quedarse con lo que le dé la gana.
> 
> Empecemos por explicar que, a primera vista, lo de las tuberías podría tratarse de una expresión artística y espontánea más de las muchas que hay en la ciudad el color fue escogido por la empresa suministradora, Pollems, después de saber que ese era el color que más gustaba a los niños y los jóvenes, o que tal vez transporten gas. En un momento dado, uno llega incluso a pensar que nos podrían indicar el recorrido del Muro Nada de eso. Resulta que Berlín está construida sobre una ciénaga. El nivel freático es bastante alto, y llega a estar en algunos puntos de la ciudad a ras de suelo. Esto supone que cuando se construye un nuevo edificio en el centro, los cimientos llegan hasta el nivel del agua, y la obra puede llegar a sufrir inundaciones. Por eso, durante el proceso constructivo, el agua tiene que drenarse constantemente, cosa que se hace gracias a las tuberías rosas. De hecho, si se sigue el recorrido de las mismas, siempre se pasa por una obra, y si se va hasta el final (a veces, más de 40 kilómetros), vemos que las tuberías van a dar al río o a un canal. Los cimientos se impermeabilizan, así que el agua no llega a pasar por los sótanos. Resulta más complicado con los edificios antiguos, que carecen de esta protección. Por eso, cada vez más los viejos edificios de Berlín están teniendo problemas de inundaciones.


Fuente: http://elviajero.elpais.com/elviajer...69_915492.html

----------

Varanya (30-ene-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Fuentes de Berlín
> 
> por
> 
> Prof. Dr.-Ing. Rec. Nat. habil. Pol. Blog. Dem. Gas. A. Shopenhaua
> 
> Hola buenas tardes, hoy voy a hablarles del agua de Berlín así que levanten sus cantimploras y tiren sus termos. A mí los termos me parecen una mierda porque no me gusta el té ni el agua caliente. Los alemanes siempre están con el té en el termo metálico de capuchón-taza de neun euro neunundneunzig del Aldi regalo de amigo invisible, parecen vejigas incontinentes, no se si los limpian alguna vez (los termos) parece que la suciedad le da mayor sabor. Si hace una fiesta campestre con alemanes ellos bestimmt aparecerán con el termo de té y la ensalada de pasta al no-dente con ajo o cebolla chucrut cuscus semillas del bioladen, o lo que es lo mismo, eso se lo va a comer el perro o Gregor.
> 
> Bueno a lo que vamos, hoy voy a dar una clase de mundanería ideal para el LIKELIKE y compartir con toda la familia y demás gente liberal, pues no voy a hablar de nada más profundo que del nivel freático.
> ...








Fuente (nunca mejor dicho): http://berlunes.com/fuentes-berlin

----------


## Jonasino



----------


## Jonasino

Obrón impresionante en Berlín, que acabo de visitar. Están construyendo una nueva estación de Metro "Isla de los Museos" bajo el rio Spree y vacian el agua con las tuberias (azules en este caso) de drenaje.





Fuente fotos: Captura del folleto que nos ha dado BVG en la visita y de la cámara web de la obra.

----------

HUESITO (20-jun-2016),JMTrigos (20-jun-2016),perdiguera (20-jun-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Lo mas curioso de esta obra es el método constructivo que están empleando:
Primero realizaron mediante la tuneladora Bärlinde dos túneles paralelos separados una decena de metros de la nueva linea U5
Ahora han comenzado con esta estación construyendo las zonas de accesos Este y Oeste sobre los túneles.
Para unir ambas zonas con la estación propiamente dicha excavarán en un suelo congelado artificialmente alrededor de los túneles por medio de cientos y cientos de calas con material refrigerante. Calculan que el proceso de congelación llevará un año y otro mas el de la excavación.
Finalmente una vez excavada, hormigonada e impermeabilizada la estación cortarán longitudinalmente ambos túneles para comunicarlos quedando finalizada bajo el rio Spree.
De momento las famosas tuberías azules sirven para evacuar el agua que se filtra a los túneles construidos en ese tramo y cuyos extremos están sellados.

----------

HUESITO (21-jun-2016)

----------

